# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗΣ WIFI

## kostaskons

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΕΛΝΩ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΗΣ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΔΘΕΘΩ ΣΤΟ INTERNET ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ Η/Υ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΑΙΑΣ TP LIKN ΕΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΤBOOK ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ!

----------


## kimigr

Άμα μπορείς δώσε μας κάποιες παραπάνω πληροφορίες όπως για παράδειγμα:
Εάν ο Η/Υ βρίσκει το tp-link
Εάν σου βγάζει κάποιο μήνυμα αποτυχίας τκλ...

----------


## jkoukos

... ή και αν ο υπολογιστής έχει ασύρματη κάρτα ώστε να βρει το TP-Link.

----------


## lumiere

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΕΛΝΩ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΗΣ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΔΘΕΘΩ ΣΤΟ INTERNET ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ Η/Υ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΑΙΑΣ TP LIKN ΕΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΤBOOK ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ!


αλλαξε το όνομα χρήστη και τον κωδικο του ασύρματου σου στο ρουτερ και δεν θα έχεις κανενα προβλημα μετά

----------

